# CORBA: IDLj erstellt wichtige Klasse nicht



## Vatar (14. Mrz 2005)

Moin Moin.

Ich arbeite grad ein Buch über Verteilte Anwendungen durch und bin nun im Kapitel über CORBA. Leider komme ich nicht alzu weit, denn nachdem ich eine Datei names CORBA_Server.idl erstellt habe und mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
idlj -fall CORBA_Server.idl
```
 die benötigten KLassen generiert habe, muss ich leider feststellen dass eine Klasse fehlt. Und zwar *_CORBA_Server_InterfaceImplBase*, alles andere ist da. Von dieser abstrakten Klasse soll (laut Buch) mein Server erben.

Die CORBA_Server.idl schaut folgendermaßen aus 
	
	
	
	





```
module buch {
	module kapitel4 {
		module corba {
			module utils {
				
				typedef sequence<string> array_of_String;
				
				interface CORBA_Server_Interface {
					string aktuelle_Uhrzeit();
					array_of_String liste_verzeichnis(in string verzeichnisname);
				};// CORBA_Server_Interface
			};// utils
		};// corba
	};// kapitel4
};// buch
```
Ich hab im Netz noch ein weiteres Beispiel gefunden bei welchem auch eine Klasse der Form *_ .... ImplBase* erstellt wurde. 

Ich nutze das j2sdk1.4.2_04.

Thx.


----------



## meez (14. Mrz 2005)

So:


```
idlj -fall -oldImplBase CORBA_Server.idl
```

Quelle: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/rmi-iiop/toJavaPortableUG.html


----------



## Vatar (14. Mrz 2005)

Danke


----------



## meez (14. Mrz 2005)

Haken noch machen...


----------

